# Good night sweet prince.



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I took Riley in to be put to sleep, he was just over 3 years old. He had an oral tumor and two suspected tumors on his side. I cannot believe how quickly those progress. The vet recommended that I lay him to rest now that he has stopped eating and running on his wheel. I wanted to keep him another week, another two weeks, another however long I could possibly keep him but seeing that tumor, seeing how he couldn't eat or get around, I couldn't do that to him. But I wanted to. I am thankful to my vet for having the compassion to talk to me and help me realize the true outcome of extending Riley's time on earth. 

Good night, sweet prince. Thank you for showing me the true meaning of a socialized hedgehog.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. Those oral tumours are nasty and grow so quickly. You made the right decision. 
Hugs


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its one of the hardest things we must do for our pets, my mother always put it best, that we are the care takers of them and its our final duty to help them to pass this life when it is needed. You did all you could do, and did the right thing.

Rest in Peace Riley.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that you had to part with your little Riley. I am glad that you were able to think about his needs and do what was best for him in the end, instead of selfishly rationalizing things your way. He will be missed!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry.  
RIP Riley


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear what happened but you did the right thing. He was very well loved and got to have a great life with you.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Riley, he is no longer suffering and you made the most heartfelt decision. May the memories of your time together pull you through the sadness. Remember the good times you shared and how much you loved him, try not to dwell on his loss but rejoice at the happiness he brought into your life and the love you provided him ((((Big Hugs))))


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry! I know that had to be such a difficult decision. He will be missed.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for Riley. You did what you had to do. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I just recently did the same thing.
I know how much you loved cuddling with him. It's always a hard decision, but you did the right thing. 

*hugs*


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i am very sorry.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your little boy. RIP Riley


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm not looking forward to that day at all. Hindu and Buddhist outlooks help in situations of death and afterlife. He returned to the earth just as all living things do. You did all that you could. That's all he could have hoped for. What goes up must come down. Here's wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm SO sorry.. You made the good choice Hes now In the best place where he could be besides home... He will always remember you and im sure of that..


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for you. Riley is in a good place and is happy and healthy once again.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry. That must have been a terribly difficult decision, but you did the right thing.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear about Riley. Take comfort in the fact he is not suffering any more.

RIP Riley.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  RIP Riley, you'll be missed so much.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Very sad news. RIP Riley.


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm really really sorry. They ask so little and give so much - it's a sign of a great person who can give them the biggest thing they need Comfort and Peace x

Cry all you want and feel better when you're ready xx


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I know I am a bit late in posting this, but I have only re-started perusing the boards once again.

I am so sorry to hear of your dear Riley. I know you loved him so much and he was a true friend to you. 

May he rest in peace.

*hugs*


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you, all.

It still hurts. Shouldn't it stop hurting by now?

I found myself not wanting to go into the Hedgie room to care for the current guys. I made myself, made myself attend to them but there is no joy. Riley's urn is on a shelf and it still hurts my heart to see it. Maybe I should pack it, but that feels disrespectful to him. Maybe if I move it to a different room at least it wont be in my immediate sight when I go to tend to the other boys.

I've tried spending time with Much, in hopes I would grow to love him as much as Riley. I care for him but not in the same way. Then I feel guilty for not feeling that love. They are both such dears, even Whyte has come around when I do handle him, which is totally amazing if you have read my complaints about his prickly butt. I can actually scoop him up with BARE hands and talk to him and everything, its pretty impressive as I used to need a double-maybe triple-layer of fleece to handle him. They really are both coming around.

I feel Riley would be disappointed in me. I need to do it for him, I need to share his love to them. Thanks for listening, my heart goes out to anyone else who has lost their hedgehog. Its a very unique loss compared to other pets I've had.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Riley would not be disappointed in you!!!

Look at the compassion you showed him and made an impossible decision for him. And look at the difference you're making in other lives.

Please cut yourself some slack...your post screams to me that you think you should be 'better'. There is no 'better'...there's just how you feel right now...this second...so take a breath, then another, then one more deep one and say to yourself "This is exactly how it's supposed to be" and send your love to Riley, give him a smile, then go pet a hedgie or two and move on with your day...and the next time you find yourself thinking poorly of yourself, take a breath..then another...repeat as necessary.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

As with people, there are those special souls that touch our lives like no other. It doesn't take away from the love we have for the others in our lives. But it is different. Special. 

All you can do is be thankful that you had it, had the time with them. Remember them. Continue to love them. Cherish them. 

Very likely, there will always be a little hole where Riley dwells in your heart. But that's OK. He wouldn't have loved you as much if you were any other way. And you are all the better for having known him. Remember all that he taught you & use it to make you better. 

As there was only only one Riley, there is only one Much & only one Whyte. Try your best to appreciate the unique qualities & personality that they each have. You will find your burden is lessened. And hopefully you can find some peace of mind.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

so beautifully said, PJM.

it has been over 23 years since my first dog died & 14 since my second & i still miss them...there are still times i drive home, expecting to see one of their faces pop up. maybe it is silly to some but not to me. & a few months is still such fresh grief. it's ok. allow yourself to grieve for him. whatever that means at whatever time. 

& love what is wonderful & hoggie & unique about Much & Whyte as much as you can each moment. 

PJM is right...RIley will always have his quills dug deep into a special hidey-hole in your heart...that is his & his alone. & that is a wonderful, beautiful, & sometimes very painful thing. But your other hedgies will make their way in to their own little spots in time...& may already be there...the loss may make it hard to see.

i understand not wanting to disappoint or be disloyal to him...but you aren't.

you are a very lucky & loving hedgie mom...

& Riley knows it. as do Much & Whyte.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. He was lucky to have you as his person.


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

It's perfectly fine to be hurting. Don't beat yourself up about it. Remember that Riley will always know that you loved him and and he would want you to show the same amount of love to all of your other hedgies. He will always love you and he will always be glad that you made his life wonderful and happy. You did the right thing by letting him go peacefully. Never forget how much he made you happy and continue to cherish him forever.


----------

